
Judge dismisses Shiva Ayyadurai’s libel lawsuit against Techdirt - coloneltcb
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/judge-dismisses-libel-lawsuit-filed-by-self-proclaimed-e-mail-inventor/
======
biocomputation
I'd write something here, but I'm afraid to get sued.

